# Last fling



## Jane Doe (Dec 11, 2006)

My wonderful girlfriend and I had been dating for over a year, and so 
we decided to get married. There was only one little thing bothering
me. It was her beautiful younger sister. My prospective sister-in-law 
was twenty-two, wore very tight miniskirts, and generally was braless.

One day "little" sister called and asked me to come over to check the
wedding invitations. She was alone when I arrived, and she whispered
to me that she had feelings and desires for me that she couldn't 
overcome. She told me that she wanted to make love to me just once before 
I got married and committed my life to her sister.
Well, I was in total shock, and couldn't say a word. She said, "I'm going up
stairs to my bedroom, and if you want one last wild fling, just come up 
and get me." I was stunned and frozen in shock as I watched her go up the stairs. 
When she reached the top she pulled off her panties and threw them
down at me. I stood there for a moment. Then turned and made a beeline 
straight to the front door. I opened the door and headed straight towards my car. 
Lo and behold, my entire future family was standing outside, all
clapping! With tears in his eyes, my future father-in-law hugged me and said,
"We are very happy that you have passed our little test..... we 
couldn't ask for a better man for our daughter. Welcome to the
family."

And the moral of this story is; Always keep your condoms in your
car........


----------



## TeeTees (Mar 9, 2006)

:lol: :lol: Perfect !


----------



## gt russell (Nov 27, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------

